# Best apple pie EVER



## Danielle_E. (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing pie! My daughter went apple picking and after making Apple pie jam I decided to make the below recipe. I used Lobo apples, that is what she picked at the orchard, and added a bit of lemon juice to add a bit more tartness since they say to use Granny Smith.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/


----------



## jleonard (Sep 15, 2012)

I found this recipe a few months ago and made it twice in two weeks. It is delicious!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks wonderful!

Liz N.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, this recipe is a true keeper! I have been making recipes from this site for some time now. I love the fact that people leave feedback and award stars for each recipes.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2012)

I will give this a try, and I love that it doesn't have cinnamon in it (gives me a stomach ache). It sounds awesome






There is another, really easy, apple thing I make for H and I sometimes. Super easy but OMG GOOD! Sharing it for those who may like to try it





*Country Apple Dumplings:*

Ingredients:


2 large Granny Smith apples, peeled and cored

2 (10 ounce) cans refrigerated crescent roll dough

1 cup butter

1 1/2 cups white sugar

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Mountain Dew


Directions:


Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

Cut each apple into 8 wedges and set aside. Separate the crescent roll dough into triangles. Roll each apple wedge in crescent roll dough starting at the smallest end. Pinch to seal and place in the baking dish.

Melt butter in a small saucepan and stir in the sugar and cinnamon. Pour over the apple dumplings. Pour Mountain Dew™ over the dumplings.

Bake for 35 to 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 15, 2012)

Both of the recipes sound super yummy! I love to cook, but I'm not much of a baker. I made my first "from scratch" apple pie this summer when we were in Ecuador. We were celebrating our own "Fourth of July" down there so we had some "American" food. No frozen pie crusts or canned pie filling down there! My girls loved it and have been begging for it again, so I may have to try this recipe. Thanks for sharing!

Barbara


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 15, 2012)

Danielle_E. said:


> Amazing pie! My daughter went apple picking and after making Apple pie jam I decided to make the below recipe. I used Lobo apples, that is what she picked at the orchard, and added a bit of lemon juice to add a bit more tartness since they say to use Granny Smith.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/


This is pretty much the standard from scratch recipe I know. My father's friend makes this recipe, slices the apples super thin and slices pineapple super thin, about three parts apples to one part pineapple, I have never had a better apple pie to date. Wasn't sure what made it taste so good, drove me nuts until I disected a piece apple by apple. It was wonderful.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 16, 2012)

It's probably the brown sugar type syrup. I did add cinnamon, allspice and ginger to the ones I made. I have to say I absolutely hate making pie crusts but if you use parchment paper to roll the dough out it makes things easier and less messy. Easy cleanup.


----------



## dixie_belle (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been making this pie forever. I like my apples really, really cooked so I precook them. I slice them sorta thick, put them in a saucepan, cover with water and add a few drops of lemon juice (just to keep the apples from turning brown). I simmer them until the apples are good and tender. Then I drain them, and let them cool. If you try to make the lattice top with the apples hot, the dough stretches and it's really hard to work with. (Been there, done that!!) I just don't like the apples in a pie to be crunchy at all.

I have ALWAYS gotten rave reviews, not only on the taste but on the appearance.

It's the only apple pie in my recipe book. (I have printed my tried and true recipes and have put them in a binder with a title page, sorta like a novel. The title is: "Stolen Treasures - Recipes I have "borrowed" from great cooks. All of my adult children will be getting a copy of it as their Christmas present.)


----------

